# What did you learn today?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Each day I try to learn something new. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

Today (yesterday) I learned that if you have really good base cabinets and want to secure them so they won't tip over, use these:











A question I do have though is, "Has it ever been an acceptable practice to notch floor joists and stick them into a notched beam?" Is this a pre-nail technique that was carried over a generation?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I'd have to see it but I know we used to nail a cleat on and notch the joists to rest on that cleat. Then that became taboo and we had to switch over to hangers for everything.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes a pic would be nice.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Will,
This doesn't have a cleat, but a support was added below the beam which (unintentionally) supported a few of the bottom of the notched joists. i was just wondering if the way of doing things carried over into a new era (affordable nails).




Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yes a pic would be nice.


OK OK OK....

This is a 'nail era house'. (no cleat as mentioned above)










Here's a newer house. 










The last pic of the newer unit, other end of these joists are also notched but tied into a three 2x8 beam, with cleats--and home made angle iron strongties on the sides. It's interesting that they knew to provide undersupport on the beam side, but still notched the perimeter and let it hang.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have been told by more than more than one engineer that the joist is only as strong as it's notched point. For example if a 2X8 is notch 1 1/2" to sit on something it is only as strong as a 2X6. Is that a concrete beam the joist are notched in?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have been told by more than more than one engineer that the joist is only as strong as it's notched point. For example if a 2X8 is notch 1 1/2" to sit on something it is only as strong as a 2X6. Is that a concrete beam the joist are notched in?


Strong being overall shear. Deflection would be of the greater number though. So those joists there in the second picture would have the shear strength of a 2x8 but the deflection rating of a 2x10. Or at least that is my understanding of it. 

Was trying to find a picture of what I am talking about, they do it on over passes in jersey all the time. Thick in the middle and this on the ends.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a concrete beam the joist are notched in?


cinder block. ...
I've often wondered if notching wasn't done in order to control the elevation of the wood, so the top will be a flat plane for the subfloor because there would be more variance in the wood sizes back then.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWill said:


> Strong being overall shear. Deflection would be of the greater number though.


So then the closer the load is to the bearing wall/beam, the greater the chance of shear, right? The lever of distance would decrease the downwards force, making it more upwards (deflection reducing any shear force)?



> Was trying to find a picture of what I am talking about, they do it on over passes in jersey all the time. Thick in the middle and this on the ends.


This? The other end where the cleat is nailed onto the laminated beams:










The band joist isn't on top of the sill, it's on the outside of it. So they had to notch the perimeter side of the joists to match the (lowered) band joist. The inside beams were of the same dimemsion and they were smarter than to try and only toenail them, so they notched and cleated it. Everything is the same size.

This must have been transitional thinking as it wouldn't be that much more of a mental move to just put the joists on top of all. Interesting going back in time mentally.


----------



## hilldawg (Aug 18, 2011)

I learned that highlighting cells in excel will show you their added up total at the bottom of the screen. Nifty!


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

CO762 said:


> So then the closer the load is to the bearing wall/beam, the greater the chance of shear, right? The lever of distance would decrease the downwards force, making it more upwards (deflection reducing any shear force)?


It is my understanding that statement is correct. If for no other reason then this. When there is a beam and it is supported on both ends, the two ends have a shared weight load. Now if you place a load on the beam in the middle then both ends are still sharing the load equally. The closer the load is moved towards one end the more weight that end is taking thus becoming closer to shear.


For example, you have a beam that can withstand 90lbs of weight before shearing. With the weight of 100lbs in the middle of the beam each end is carrying 50lbs. As the weight moves closer to the end the weight distribution changes. At some point there will be 100lbs right over the shear point and the beam will shear. 

It's my limited understanding that beams rarely break due to over deflection. It is normally shear at the wall line.

But then again, what the heck to I know, thats why I call the engineer.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Nothing.

I tore out a 3" cast waste stack, snaked a 1 1/4 galvanzed line that I couldn't get to (to tear out) and replaced everything else (main floor bath) with plastic. The lady's toilet now flushes properly, for the first time since they bought the house.

Just another happy camper...:whistling

Yes...I sometimes have to touch "other people's poo" to make a buck

Such is life...:blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well nothing new...:sad:
Life is short, I worked too many hours when i was younger...

and..........................................................

some bars start *HAPPY HOUR* before *5PM*...:clap:


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

That 30k and no benies is the new 70k with benies.

Does that count?


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

hilldawg said:


> I learned that highlighting cells in excel will show you their added up total at the bottom of the screen. Nifty!


Yes... and they don't have to be in a "range" or anything. They can be individual cells all over the place.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

hilldawg said:


> I learned that highlighting cells in excel will show you their added up total at the bottom of the screen. Nifty!


I didn't know that either. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

WildWill said:


> It's my limited understanding that beams rarely break due to over deflection. It is normally shear at the wall line.


and that make sense because the force is spread out over a larger area and also is flexible, where the wall/beam is fixed so they can't absorb any movement/energy.



> But then again, what the heck to I know, thats why I call the engineer.


Engineers generally make lousy participants in cocktail conversation due to their brain quantifying everything. I think people in the trades under rate themselves and their abilities to conceptualize things to know if it should work or not. Some of us don't even need no stinkin tape measure!
That's why we get invited to more parties.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Terrorron said:


> Yes...I sometimes have to touch "other people's poo" to make a buck


"waste money".

Doesn't have to necessarily be "today"....today could have been last week, etc.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

hilldawg said:


> I learned that highlighting cells in excel will show you their added up total at the bottom of the screen. Nifty!


That was yesterday....so now today you can learn that there is a whole list of things you can show at the bottom...

average, sum, minimum, maximum, count....plus some more that are more about setup and such

:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

jproffer said:


> That was yesterday....so now today you can learn that there is a whole list of things you can show at the bottom...
> 
> average, sum, minimum, maximum, count....plus some more that are more about setup and such
> 
> :thumbsup:


Please tell us where to click for some of this?

Right click on the lower bar, the status bar, and a "check" menu pops up.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JustaFramer said:


> That 30k and no benies is the new 70k with benies.


Government math?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Willie T said:


> Please tell us where to click for some of this?
> 
> Right click on the lower bar, the status bar, and a "check" menu pops up.


OOPS....yea...sorry about that. Thanks Willie :thumbsup:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Today I learned that when you use Durabond 5, they really do mean 5 MINUTES and not a second more.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

CO762 said:


> Government math?


No that's the free market in a government controlled market place. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

CO762 said:


> What Did You Learn Today?


1- Don't let your customer see you checking for inperfections, using halogen light.
2- Don't leave your halogen light on the job overnight. :laughing:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I learned there are lots of sites for tips on excel.
Here are just two of them:


http://www.microsoft.com/atwork/skills/tipsexcel.aspx

http://excelhints.com/


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> 1- Don't let your customer see you checking for inperfections, using halogen light.
> 2- Don't leave your halogen light on the job overnight. :laughing:


Good one Paul. Was working on a job about 20 years ago and the homeowner had her own halogen light. The next day there was post its all over the place. Lets just say the drywaller didn't stick around to complete the job.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

Tebow is for real!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Today I learned that when you use Durabond 5, they really do mean 5 MINUTES and not a second more.


That's why men don't bake--strict details and strict directions.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

packer_rich said:


> Tebow is for real!


He did have some clear misses, but what he adds, the offense is geared around and they're doing well. :thumbsup: He's one of those rare leaders that makes everyone around them a lot better.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Thought for this board:
Unlike the bridge tile forum where by their rules, they 'legally take legal ownership' of our pictures of our work, why not have members of this board post some of their pictures with something like "contractortalk.com" on it and maybe a clever saying? People download and/or pass on lots of pictures.

That way it would be amusing, VOLUNTARY, and of course, good promotion of this board that actually has ethics?

Like this one of *MINE*.

"Just because it works, doesn't mean it's a good thing to do".
and put "Contractortalk.com" on it?










That was wiring for a light above btw.
Which also brings up a caption idea, "NEVER trust a homeowner electrician".


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

packer_rich said:


> Tebow is for real!


Yes he is... Finally throwing like I've been asking him to.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

don't let my brother drink cheap liquor. because he gets drunk and angry and wants to start bar fights instead of drinking top shelf and getting drunking and being mellow.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> don't let my brother drink cheap liquor. because he gets drunk and angry and wants to start bar fights


Top shelf people know to hire out others to carry out their angst.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

today I learned that 1 1/2 foam board does not belong on ceilings. Especially when you do an estimate and cannot see under the 1/2" rock.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

A $4000 door is not necessarily nicer than a $2200 door.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Today I leaned that building permits for roofs are comical as I started a replacement for an 8 year old shingled roof nailed over space sheathing with 1 1/2" gaps. It passed the first inspection!


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

when doing a leaf job that requires large burn piles, always unroll the water hose hook up to spicket first, then check to see if the water is turned on before starting the piles on fire first, instead of doing just the opposite, in the meantime don't leave your 400 dollar stihl blower down right next to the burning inferno, and then don't jump down off the retaining wall to grab the leaf blower while it's on fire to save it to only have it melt your hands, haha damn the luck, it got alot worse too, 

For the record wasn't me, was all my buddy's doing, i made absolutely no money today, pretty funny if you ask me, buddy did not seem to think so, haha gd


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Check to see if you are out of whisky before you go to work, so if you are you can get some before you come home and say DAM!


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When you use high quality materials, devices, and equipment for your installation, callbacks are much quicker and easier.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

GCs are good people  that only complain until job is done then they put all effort to make your payment as prompt as possible


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> When you use high quality materials, devices, and equipment for your installation, callbacks are much quicker and easier.


Not to mention installs. I often tell people, "quit making work so much work".


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> A $4000 door is not necessarily nicer than a $2200 door.



 Holy Shizzzzzzz


OK, ummm..........today I learn there is such a thing as a door that cost FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS.

But seriously, I assumed if you got a big enough door, it would be up there in price.....but on a house?? Really?

Or maybe you didn't mean a house....either way, that's more door than I need.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I once overstayed a $15,000 door while spraying primer on drywall. They had some plywood screwed over it like they do when the door hasn't come in yet. Couldn't see it from either side. 
The paint just floated down the crack at the top when I sprayed the 20 foot high ceiling. 
Builder and homeowner were not happy. 
I later cleared it off. 
The builder had wrote "this door cost $15,000 so be careful" on the plywood, then his guy screwed it on with the writing facing the door.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

WOW 

Glad it worked out without you buying a new door.

Guess that's a mistake you'd learn not to make twice :thumbsup:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

jproffer said:


> Holy Shizzzzzzz
> 
> 
> OK, ummm..........today I learn there is such a thing as a door that cost FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS.
> ...


Saw one on clearance at a Windowrama showroom near me. All clearance items are 50% off to cover costs. 

Double entry door at least 8' tall and curved to a point in the middle.
Clearance price was $5000 But man was it cool looking


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jproffer said:


> OK, ummm..........today I learn there is such a thing as a door that cost FOUR THOUSAND DOLLARS.


I've seen four pieces of tile that cost that. Looked like someone in an kindergarten class painted it, but I guess it must have been an important kid. Just no telling sometimes.

Today I learned I do have a hatred of people that use framing nails to install base and plank sheathing. Hatred. Try and cut down on the workload and not bend them down as you discard them and, well, going to be walking with a limp the next few days... Hatred.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

OUCH

8's are bad enough...never stepped on a 16 that I can remember....and I think I'd remember.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

today I learned why the former owner of our house "flipper john" used so much caulking on the tile around the tub/shower. Yup, it's to hide the really really bad joints in the corners. I'm guessing that he used the wrong grout?

I don't know for sure, but it's cracked and falling out. Just one of the many surprises that we have in our house  

Fortunately I know a good tile guy.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Some of the people that flipped homes were about the most absolute crooks/shysters known to walk on two feet. Putting lipstick on a pig could be considered flattering to some of the things some of them have done. 



jproffer said:


> OUCH


It wasn't that bad--the bone stopped through penetration.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I learned that trying to cut a 1" strip of formica without chipping can make a man cuss right out loud.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Just learned to make dam sure I don't leave a wet towel in my tool box........AGAIN!!!


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Just learned to make dam sure I don't leave a wet towel in my tool box........AGAIN!!!


:whistling


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

CO762 said:


> Some of the people that flipped homes were about the most absolute crooks/shysters known to walk on two feet. Putting lipstick on a pig could be considered flattering to some of the things some of them have done.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't that bad--the bone stopped through penetration.



OHHH, you didn't say the bone stopped it...I'm sure it wasn't that bad then :jester:


(OUCH!!)


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> Just learned to make dam sure I don't leave a wet towel in my tool box........AGAIN!!!


:laughing:
Ever dry wet rags on worklights? Works great. Ever dry workrags on someone's high dollar wood stove? Works OK, but takes the paint off.....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jproffer said:


> OHHH, you didn't say the bone stopped it...I'm sure it wasn't that bad then


It was barely a whisper....just a hobble in the park.
But my wife is learning to be an Xray Tech, so she took an xray of my foot:










that's either my foot or a DIY professional attaching a drawer slide to a wall.......

I guess some folks don't know nails aren't structural. But then again, I've never used 6" ringshank nails to set base cabinets.......


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

> I guess some folks don't know nails aren't structural. But then again, I've never used 6" ringshank nails to set base cabinets.......


SIX INCH???

Why not just use timber spikes....then they can go outside and bend 'em down....make sure the cabinets don't come loose. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i learned (not really today, but it was in the past month) to stop selling products and sell a life style based on the product. it been working so far, i bid a set of built ins, and bid it to be worth my time, and the people didnt even flinch. i get to buy a new toy when i am done


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Today I learned that if you "X" out of Skype but don't actually log off, the person on the other end can still see and hear you.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jproffer said:


> SIX INCH???














> Why not just use timber spikes....then they can go outside and bend 'em down....make sure the cabinets don't come loose. :thumbsup:


I see you've installed cabinets before. :laughing: Spike in the bottom, lag the top--our stuff never tips or slips. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Today I learned that if you "X" out of Skype but don't actually log off, the person on the other end can still see and hear you.


I've also heard people can hack into that.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

ILT That when the wife asks you to go get the new tires she picked out
for her car put on,that you have to pay for them too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

chris klee said:


> i learned (not really today, but it was in the past month) to stop selling products and sell a life style based on the product.


"Sell the sizzle, not the steak".


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I learned a new one today. I was at the plumbing store and grabed a thing of hand cleaner and I asked "how much", counter guys says "$40.00" I say "holy Sh&*" he says "no it is $9.98 but after $40 $9.98 desn't sound bad" I come home tonight and tell the wife I bought my son a new saddle she askes how much......Lightbulb goes off..... I say "$1800" she says holy sh**" I say "no $680.00 She says"thats not as bad as $1800"


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

CO762 said:


> I see you've installed cabinets before. :laughing: Spike in the bottom, lag the top--our stuff never tips or slips. :thumbsup:


Ohhh, ok...I saw that picture in the OP, I just didn't put remember who posted it.

I usually try to install the cabinets right before the siding goes up.....








Then I can drill bolts through...go outside and counterbore nuts and washers. 1/2" or so is plenty big enough.....I mean c'mon...anything over that would just be overkill. :jester:




Side note: I hate using ring shanks for just the reason your picture shows. They bend too easy. I can't even imagine trying to drive one that's 6" long.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

wyoming 1 said:


> I asked "how much", counter guys says "$40.00" I say "holy Sh&*" he says "no it is $9.98 but after $40 $9.98 desn't sound bad"


That would be a good way of verbally estimating a job. 

"How much to pressure wash my driveway?"
"$17,000"
"What?!"
"No.. really it's $425. You gotta admit that's better than $17,000"


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Learned that-

I should really stop texting while driving or this could be me.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I learned today to accept what I felt yesterday.
People can move to a different area, a different state, region, but it still comes down to, 'people are people', and dirtballs in the trades are everywhere.....


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

Scribbles said:


> Check to see if you are out of whisky before you go to work, so if you are you can get some before you come home and say DAM!


If you can't remember that you finished the bottle.... Maybe back off a little bit?:blink:


----------



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> 2- Don't leave your halogen light on the job overnight. :laughing:


My first boss told me to never leave the levels on-site. I'm still not sure if that made him a hack or a very wise man.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

When moving your office, always relocate and set up the administrative side of your operation before you move anything else.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

RAbraker said:


> My first boss told me to never leave the levels on-site. I'm still not sure if that made him a hack or a very wise man.


i left my 2' and 4' on a job once. young couple. the guy didnt work, he had family money. needless to say, he was bored. the next day he had to spend an hour showing me all the framing that wasnt level or plumb. noting was way out, just the usual.


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

be careful on friday 13th's, it was the very end of the work day tools all put up and rolling down the garage doors, and i was on the outside pulling down on some cedar 1x4's that are attatched to help give me some pull down power and sure enough my good left hand middle finger took the the crunch , when the boards straighten out from the roll,


----------



## Master Mechanic (Oct 25, 2006)

Make sure you shut off the gas on your stove after cooking breakfast.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Master Mechanic said:


> Make sure you shut off the gas on your stove after cooking breakfast.


Uh ohhhh

Hope nothing real bad happened...

??


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Today I learned that telling people the truth about the existing conditions will reduce your closing rate by half. Lead paint, tongue and groove flooring withe the entire wear layer sanded off, asbestos, floors out of level 2" out in four feet etc...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Metro M & L said:


> Today I learned that telling people the truth about the existing conditions will reduce your closing rate by half. Lead paint, tongue and groove flooring withe the entire wear layer sanded off, asbestos, floors out of level 2" out in four feet etc...


I hate that.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

It’s a good think I am 6'6" and over 200lbs, otherwise I think I would have been thrown out of people’s houses when I can’t hold my tong. See them putting there family and children at risk with unsafe building practices, wiring, gas, unsafe framing.

I never close those.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

RAbraker said:


> If you can't remember that you finished the bottle.... Maybe back off a little bit?:blink:


Too funny :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> It’s a good think I am 6'6" and over 200lbs, otherwise I think I would have been thrown out of people’s houses when I can’t hold my tong. See them putting there family and children at risk with unsafe building practices, wiring, gas, unsafe framing.
> 
> I never close those.



Can you throw a spiral? :whistling


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Today i learned that the dog does not like the treadmill.

i also learned- to not say "can it get any worse".


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I learned just cause ya hire a guy that "has 30yrs experience" doesn't mean he knows what he is doing.......sighhh


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

CanningCustom said:


> I learned just cause ya hire a guy that "has 30yrs experience" doesn't mean he knows what he is doing.......sighhh


Yes, these people are "overquaified", well that's what I tell them anyway.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

SSC said:


> i also learned- to not say "can it get any worse".


Very long time ago was this, "Every day's a holiday and every day's a feast". Later, it was "we ain't back yet". Nowadays, it's the acceptance of there being sharks that are customers and also, fellow tradesmen. There's one more thing that happened today, but I can't say. So I guess another saying (not affiliated with me) of "The only easy day was yesterday" is really apropos.

Cuervo still by me and tomorrow is another day.....the possibilities.....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes, these people are "overquaified", well that's what I tell them anyway.


I tell them, "well then you've been doing it wrong for 30 years".


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Today I learned that when you get a good deal from a vendor, DO NOT pass the savings on to your customer. They will think that you are price gouging them when you go back to charging the regular price.

Case in point:

Sometimes I'll need to have holes drilled between floors when doing commercial AV. This usually involves drilling through floors that are 12"-18" thick so I sub it out to a commercial electric company that supplies their techs with a rotary hammer and/or a core drill. Because they charge me per hour with a 3 hour minimum. I price it accordingly and add my markup to that 3 hour price. So in circumstances where I have only one hole, I do OK. But in circumstances where I might need to have 6 to 8 holes drilled on the same jobsite, I make out VERY well if they can do them all in 3 to 4 hours.

And the one thing that I learned from a fellow AV installer is that if I charge them according to my per-hole price from the vendor for 8 holes drilled, the next time the client needs a hole drilled, they will be expecting to be charged the cheaper price and they will not want to hear that the holes are cheaper in quantity. If they paid $400 for 8 holes drilled and next time they are STILL paying $400 for a single hole drilled, they will not be very happy about that.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Today I learned that if the site super is frustrated with the owner, he will in fact eventually quit and then all the hack trades the owner hired will run amuck and f up all my wiring.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

catfish/carpent said:


> when doing a leaf job that requires large burn piles, always unroll the water hose hook up to spicket first, then check to see if the water is turned on before starting the piles on fire first, instead of doing just the opposite, in the meantime don't leave your 400 dollar stihl blower down right next to the burning inferno, and then don't jump down off the retaining wall to grab the leaf blower while it's on fire to save it to only have it melt your hands, haha damn the luck, it got alot worse too,


I don't care who ya are. That right there is funny.:laughing::sad:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Exit signs have two different colors, red and green. The color will be indicated on the box somewhere hidden, buried in the corner. If you want all the signs in the building to match, better look for the color, get the same ones.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Never trade work for "female companionship". You will always end up with the worst part of the deal.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

tedanderson said:


> Never trade work for "female companionship". You will always end up with the worst part of the deal.


Ouch


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i found out when blood stops flowing thru your heart you fall down and go boom,


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i found out when blood stops flowing thru your heart you fall down and go boom,



Oh-Boy this cant be good


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

I learned that a hole hog is far less forgiving that a right angle drill. Was drilling out a 2x6 with a 4" hole say in my brand new hole hog. It was an awkward position to be drilling and I did not have the leverage handle attached. Needless to say it got away from me and I am now sitting at home with a broken hand.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

kcremodeling said:


> I learned that a hole hog is far less forgiving that a right angle drill. Was drilling out a 2x6 with a 4" hole say in my brand new hole hog. It was an awkward position to be drilling and I did not have the leverage handle attached. Needless to say it got away from me and I am now sitting at home with a broken hand.


Sorry to hear that kc. Broken hand is tough for a guy who works with his hands. It probably drove you nuts one hand pecking that post. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

SSC said:


> Oh-Boy this cant be good


worse feeling i ever had, but after getting off the ground i was able to walk myself to the whambulance, i was in my shop hacking out a quick project almost had it done lol i will post pics when i get her done though,


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

That the housing market bottomed last year.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

I learned people never change (BLAME THE PAINTERS!!)
Had a callback to a Scotts TrueGreen Location 
We originally did a epoxy sealcoat and epoxy final coat in the storage tank area, long story short, they blamed us for residue on outer flooring locations (accusing us of spilling sealer) Went in with xylene, wiped, turns out it was hydrolic fliud from their Gradall when setting their tanks!
Not ticked, just proves their are so many dishonest people out there, who know the truth, and yet USE someone to get what they want!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

The people that get blamed are always the ones NOT there.

Today I learned with enough jacks, one can overcome the many errors of someone that didn't understand structure. And the magical, godlike feeling of standing there looking into nothing but thin air as three beam ends are levitating an inch above a column. Godlike mesmerizing.....


----------

